# Patent: The Canon vlogging camera appears in another patent



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 19, 2021)

> I reported earlier this month that Canon would make an EF-M related announcement in 2021, even after telling you about the imminent demise of the EOS M system in its current form.
> Canon News has uncovered another patent for this new camera from Canon.
> The latest patent showcases a lock that prevents the device from moving around when you are replacing lenses. The mount is likely for EF-M lenses.
> There have been at least 9 patents related to this camera device since December. You can check a few of them here, here and...



Continue reading...


----------



## BakaBokeh (Feb 19, 2021)

Okay, so if EF-M's future is going to tackle more vlogging, can we get an EF-M 16mm f1.4? How about a 10mm f2?


----------



## Bob Howland (Feb 19, 2021)

BakaBokeh said:


> Okay, so if EF-M's future is going to tackle more vlogging, can we get an EF-M 16mm f1.4? How about a 10mm f2?


A 15 f/2 and 10 or 11 f/2.8 would likely be much smaller and preferable. I own the Sigma 16 f/1.4 and it is excellent, but it also is the largest of their f/1.4 Trio.


----------



## Maps (Feb 19, 2021)

I’m really curious about what kind of weight this thing will take and still stabilize properly. I’m going to assume the Sigma 18-35 + adapter is a long shot.


----------



## Bernie (Feb 20, 2021)

A hand-held vlogging camera is an ideal (from a business sense) evolution of the EF-M lens lineup. The EF-M lenses are compact, lightweight, and inexpensive -- exactly what you'd want in a vlogging camera that would often be held with a single extended arm.

This will maximize continued revenue from the existing EF-M lens lineup, with minimal demand for additional development. More importantly, it does not cannibalize the RF lens lineup. I do NOT expect Canon to develop new large-aperture EF-M lenses for this application.

I DO expect Canon will develop and release a compact, lightweight, FISHEYE lens. This is the one lens missing from the EF-M lineup that would make sense for vlogging. I expect Canon's product roadmap will steer existing EF-M camera users toward RF-S cameras and lenses that physically fit the RF mount.


----------



## Franklyok (Feb 20, 2021)

Micro 4/3 osmo pro is totally over priced. Canon come and make sense.


----------



## John Wilde (Feb 20, 2021)

The M50 is Canon's best selling mirrorless camera, both in Japan and in the USA. There is a zero chance that it will be discontinued this year.

Anyway, it makes sense for Canon to add a more video-centric M camera of some kind.


----------



## Joel C (Feb 20, 2021)

A very interesting camera for certain. Though, over the past few years we have seen the development of the software based stabilization, this might be deemed useless by a lot of people. 

It might save me some space in my travel cam bags though.


----------



## nchoh (Feb 20, 2021)

This sounds like a natural evolution, or extension, of the M line. But, even if Canon were to utilize the EFM lenses in other form factor cameras, I don't think they would just stop making conventional M cameras. Why would they?


----------



## moonshadow (Feb 20, 2021)

Could the Canon Rumors Guy finally be right about something concerning EOS M? Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## DBounce (Feb 20, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Looks like the DJI gimbal camera (Osmo Pro), that they used to make.


----------



## tigers media (Feb 23, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


if they bring a nice 11mm lens with that in built led light ring that the macro lens has in the EF-M range then would be awesome but needs to be weather proof to be useable as so many great gimbals like the dji om 4 which are all great options. But weather proof is the only area all the gimbals fail in and if its just a lens then surely this could be why they have gone this route?


----------

